# Witch bookshelf



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I decided to build a bookshelf for my witch's pantry this year, and now I've decided my theme is the "Season of the Witches". Keep in mind, this is my first try at carpentry, and I am NOT a woodworker and didn't use a plan or anything...LOL









http://tinyurl.com/zq5n3









http://tinyurl.com/efulr


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks really good to me Deanna. I especially like the lettering.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is damn good for no plan and a first try!
what kind of wood is that?
did you use a router for the writing, or wood burner?
i need to build a shelf type thing also but i want mine to be more "old and rickety looking"


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all. 

I used 12"X1" white pine from Home Depot to make it with. (it was the prettiest wood for the least price)

I used a dremel for the writing with 3 different attachments.

I wanted to make it old and rickety, but then I figured I wanted something sturdy that I can keep in the house forever, so I just built it all normal and what not. (I can never get enough storage for my stuff)

I'm thinking of building another one, but out of scrap wood I have from a neighbor. That way I can have an old looking one too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah thats a good idea... 
yup storage ugh , definitley thinking on a shed just for Halloween...
good work on the dremel writing , so im guessing you do not have the router attachment for your dremel. 
I have one, but its much easier to just buzz it out.
again good work


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Actually, I did use the router attachment. It was a PITA to do the writing until I figured that with wood, you kinda have to go with the grain. Once I figured that out, it was all good. I can't do much freehand with the Dremel anymore cuz of carpal tunnel. This time of year KILLS me!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Beautiful work, Deanna!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

GREAT job! Looks professional.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, i love it...Really nice job, you should be proud.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

No plan? Wow, ghostess. That looks like something a professional cabinet maker would do. You should be proud of yourself. That's a great job.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Lovely! I've got some wood from a neighbour's old shed that I'm planning to make 'witch' shelves out of and I was definitely thinking of the rickety sort - but that looks fabulous. Perhaps a marriage of the 2? Old wood and beautiful design? I too love the writing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

"Something COOL AS HELL this way comes"

Nice very nice. You could leave that up all year.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It looks great Ghostess!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow Deanna that is really nice. I want one!! It would be perfect for some of my witch's kitchen jars. 
VERY NICE WORK, especially impressed that this is your first time!! Yer a natural!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> I decided to build a bookshelf for my witch's pantry this year, and now I've decided my theme is the "Season of the Witches". Keep in mind, this is my first try at carpentry, and I am NOT a woodworker and didn't use a plan or anything...LOL
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/zq5n3
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/efulr


Liar, Liar pants on fire!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice work! Lettering is top notch!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Great job! Very cool.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks !


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

wow that looks sooo awesome... I know just the place for it ... Great job, I'd have to agree. your a natural at it then.


----------

